
Ask HN: Is there any Open source application performance management system? - zenincognito
Similiar to new relic for PHP systems ?
======
jtap
Not sure if this is what you are looking for but
[https://getsentry.com/welcome/](https://getsentry.com/welcome/) is open
source.

~~~
cyber
Might as well disclose that Sentry is commercial-ware with a limited free
tier:

What happens when my free trial expires?

When your trial expires we'll downgrade you to our free tier. Our free tier is
limited to a single user and 250 events per day.

~~~
techdragon
And also open source. I've run my own sentry installation several times
instead of paying for the SaaS one.

------
giaour
Are you just looking for a profiler? XDebug and XHProf both offer pretty
sophisticated profiling but are harder to use than New Relic.

